# Glee Project - SF Bay Area - Oxygen channel wrong



## jasonander (Jan 9, 2005)

It looks like Tivo has the wrong guide data for the Oxygen Channel. Tivo thinks it's on channel 74, which is just a black screen. It really should be channel 165. Looks like we're stuck setting up manual recordings until Tivo gets its act together and fixes this error.


----------



## klia (Apr 13, 2005)

TiVo seems to have been given incorrect guide info. Did you recently get a message about a lineup change involving Oxygen switching from 165 to 74? Sometimes TiVo is given info about changes weeks before they actually happen, and sometimes they're just given wrong info. You might want to check with your cable/satellite provider and see what's going on, and if there are no plans to change Oxygen to channel 74, send TiVo a message via their website:

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/contactsupport/lineup_tool.html


----------



## jasonander (Jan 9, 2005)

There were no messages that I can remember regarding this channel, although to be honest, I've never really watched this channel before so I never paid much attention to it. I reported the lineup issue. Hopefully others in the bay area who have this problem will do the same.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I usually find those mistakes probably months after they happen because the channel is something I don't watch. I never heard of Oxygen until I discovered I could catch up on the rest of Glee with it. Then I saw the ad for the Glee Project. Thankfully my guide data is good, sometimes it is three hours off because of a timezone mistake.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Did someone send Tivo a lineup message? I tried recording this show, and noticed the lack of channel while it was recording -- I thought it was due to low signal strength at my house.. (err, in my room -- I already have a 1->4 splitter/amplifier.. before that, if I used my regular splitter, I couldn't get a good digital signal on most stations).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I just filled out the lineup form.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I like the fact that they returned to the form. Sometimes multiple channels needed updating and calling Tivo can be tricky in getting the right info verbally to someone.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Though the form is actually not completely appropriate for this situation. I picked one of the choices, then added in the text field at the bottom that the choice didn't really fit..

Basically, that OXY was supposedly on 74, but it's really on 165, and the Tivo KNOWS 165 is OXY... but shows no guide data.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I got *a* lineup change notification last night (after my TivoHD rebooted when I was gone -- I'm wondering if my recently upgraded hard drive is already going bad, it's been rebooting lately), and it took out HallmarkP, which I still get (manually tuned to), but it did NOT add Oxygen.. Maybe they wrongly updated my lineup.


----------



## jasonander (Jan 9, 2005)

mattack said:


> I got *a* lineup change notification last night (after my TivoHD rebooted when I was gone -- I'm wondering if my recently upgraded hard drive is already going bad, it's been rebooting lately), and it took out HallmarkP, which I still get (manually tuned to), but it did NOT add Oxygen.. Maybe they wrongly updated my lineup.


I got the same bad guide update without the Oxygen channel fix. Ugh.


----------



## jasonander (Jan 9, 2005)

Guide data is *still wrong* for this week's episode, despite me reporting this to Tivo via their lineup page last Sunday.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Since they said 7-10 days, I think I'm going to wait for a few more days (unless I get impatient) to report another lineup issue.

I got the first episode via a rerun on Bravo. I really don't want to do manual recordings (though I actually did a manual recording for a mostly-missed America's Got Talent, but I think it's the one rerunning tonight, and if it is, I'll delete my manual recording).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I filled out another lineup request, and hopefully made it more clear this time (not like it wasn't clear last time).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

die spammer, die.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Hmm, haven't heard anything else yet about the new lineup request.. I mean, it hasn't resulted in a new lineup. I've been manually recording 165 once in a while.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I reported the idiot.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

OK, today I got an email saying that my *original* report (from 6/14) has been resolved.. The useful part of it:

Response (Lineup Team) - 07/07/2011 09:46 AM
Thank you for contacting TiVo?s Channel Lineup Department. We are pleased to
report that your channel lineup issue has been resolved. This can take 24-48
hours to be reflected in your TiVo Lineup.

----
So hopefully, Oxygen will finally show up properly on 165 and not 74.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Keep your fingers crossed but usually Tivo does this correctly.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

They *did* fix it.. But strangely, we actually have TWO Oxygen channels now..

73 and 165 (the latter is the one that was originally mentioned).

Is the latter HD? I'm not sure, it didn't seem like it (disclaimer, I am not actually hooked up to my HDTV through a HDMI cable at the moment, but even so, I can usually tell when I'm on a HD channel).


----------

